# Meet Murphy!



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We lost Rookie two weeks ago due to epilepsy, and of course, have been heart-broken. I'm very happy to say, though, that we already have a new family member! We have looked around at a few cats, but this little boy had "ours" written all over him when we went to the SPCA this morning. Surprisingly, the SPCA woman said we could take him home today. We rushed off to Petsmart to get all the supplies, and he's now home. 

Here's the new family member, who we've named Murphy:



















This little guy is a character! He has been exploring the house with huge intensity, and has already discovered he can get on top of our kitchen cabinets. He's a total lovebug and is already giving us kisses, headbutts, and wiggling on his back so we can see his tummy.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

he is stunning. What a handsome guy.

congrats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love Murphy's little white tummy!!! 

I'm so happy for all of you! But only two pictures? C'mon!!  

Although he does sound a little hard to keep still. It's wonderful that he's already exploring and running around. 

Welcome home, Murphy!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Murphy is a handsome man. He sounds perfect for you, and I am so glad that you all found each other.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! He's beautiful and already has freckles, I think that is sooo cute!
Heidi


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Murphy! I love your cute little white feet! :lol:


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

how adorable! congrats on you new addition! i love his name


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

what a handsome lil guy you got there! Congrats!!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

What a handsome boy...


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Murphey! Welcome to the forum family! You are a beautiful cat!

Congrats on your new family member!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Aww, I'm so glad you found another cat to love. Murphy is gorgeous - I love his eyes and his white socks!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

What a handsome little chap


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so glad you found him, he is too cute!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

October, I just noticed Murphy's pic in your sig. I am so beind with the forum lately! Just wanted to compliment you on your handsome new addition and say congrats  I love orange kitties...he's especially stunning :luv


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats, Hugs and purrs. Murphy you are a handsome fellow! :love2


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

congrats! Yes, he is very handsome! He is very lucky to have you. Do you know the history on him? How old is he? I love the color of his eyes!


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

Ah, so there is Murphy! Congratulations on your newest fur family member! I love the name too.


----------



## kittykat102 (Mar 31, 2008)

he is really sweet


----------

